# Newbe Camp Chef Woodwind 24 WiFi Pellet Smoker Owner



## jmarch313 (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm a new Camp Chef Woodwind 24 WiFi Pellet Smoker owner and so far I really love it, but I need to learn more about how to work with it.

Can someone recommend the best cookbook for use by a new smoker guy with a new  Camp Chef Woodwind 24 WiFi Pellet Smoker?

I see some pellet smoker cookbooks that are over 10 years old, and other cookbooks specify other brands of pellet smokers.

Is there a cookbook that will really apply to me?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mike243 (Oct 24, 2020)

recipe's from any outdoor smoking /cooking book works well,  this works like any other smoker heat and smoke, read some of the posts in the  pellet section  , they all work about the same as far as cooking, just remember the lower the temp the more smoke they produce, I run several hours on smoke setting then turn up the temp in order to get done at a certain time.  I use remote therm to keep track of temps in smoker and food so with wifi you have that ability also


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2020)

I don't know of any pellet smoker cookbook, but as Mike suggested, if you find a Recipe here that sounds good...It can be made on your cooker. Check out 

 disco
 threads, he has a Ton of Recipes he cooked on his Pellet Pooper. Lots of other guys, including Mike243 above, have Pellet smokers and post recipes as well...JJ


----------



## disco (Oct 24, 2020)

Try the basics (pulled pork, chicken, ribs and brisket). You can use any of the methods shown in the forums just do a search for each. Also, ask questions and you will get lots of advice (sadly some conflicting)!

Also, most things you can do in an oven can be done in a pellet smoker so try experimenting with some of the recipes you already like. 

If you have any questions I can answer, I would be pleased to help.


----------



## disco (Oct 24, 2020)

Here is a list of most of my posts with recipes https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/discos-posts.282215/

The newer posts aren't there as they have stopped the ability to edit old posts on the site. I think I have figured a way around that by doing new posts of the list but haven't got to it yet.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2020)

disco said:


> The newer posts aren't there as they have stopped the ability to edit old posts on the site.



You might check with Brian on this. I have a Recipe list that is several years old and I edit it with no issues. Now, some time ago, the original thread got really long and I was not able to add any new recipes. I just started a second list of recipes, below the first using a reply...JJ


----------



## disco (Oct 24, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> You might check with Brian on this. I have a Recipe list that is several years old and I edit it with no issues. Now, some time ago, the original thread got really long and I was not able to add any new recipes. I just started a second list of recipes, below the first using a reply...JJ


I suspect you can edit as a staff member. I did contact about this but was told I would be able to do it later.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2020)

Interesting.  I didn't know a problem existed. I'll  make inquiries and let you know what I find out...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2020)

disco
 Try editing again...JJ


----------



## disco (Oct 24, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> disco
> Try editing again...JJ


No joy.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 26, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC


----------



## Polekitty (Oct 27, 2020)

Welcome from Texas. Camp Chef has some recipes on their website that might help you get started.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 27, 2020)

What 
P
 Polekitty
  said.

If you go to Camp Chef's websight (can't remember if you have to subscribe or not) you will find a lot of useful information regarding your smoker as well as many recipes with instructions for smoking on their smokers.  They will also email you recipes from time to time.

I have a Woodwind as well and am very happy with it.

Also,  don't forget to register your Woodwind with Camp Chef so your warranty remains active.

Good Luck,

John


----------

